# Welches Blitzgerät?



## larishienne (16. September 2004)

Hallo ihr Lieben

Bin am überlegen, welches Blitzgerät ich mir kaufen soll.  Ich habe eine Canon EOS 300V, allerdings finde ich die Canon-Blitzgeräte ganz schön teuer. Ich habe gehört das Sigma EF-500 Super DG soll auch ganz gut sein.

Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Empfehlungen für mich? Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Sigma-Blitz oder vielleicht mit den Geräten von Metz? 

Freue mich auf eure Antworten!  
Und schon mal Danke für eure Hilfe!

Gruß Conny


----------



## noizeemusic (19. September 2004)

Hallo,

also ich kann SUnpak empfehlen. Die haben die selbe Qualität wie Nikon, kosten aber um einiges weniger. Für Einsteiger reicht der 4000, wer mehr Leistung will kann ja den 5000er nehmen. Die gibt es auch mit Canonanschluß...


----------



## Andreas Späth (19. September 2004)

Also bei Sigma weiss ich nicht hab ich noch keinen gehabt.

Ich hab auf meiner EOS 10 einen Metz Mecablitz 54 MZ-4 sitzen und hab damit nur Gute erfahrungen gemacht, kann dir Metz also nur wärmstens empfehlen 

Welcher es dann im Endeffekt wird hängt natürlich ab wieviel du ausgeben willst.

Der 54 MZ liegt bei ca 320-350€ ( braucht einen Adapter für die EOS )
Der 54 AF bei: 220-240€
Der 44 AF bei: ca 180€

Für normale Zwecke sollte der 44 AF meiner Meinung nach vollkommen ausreichend sein.


----------

